# Toni went to school



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Prime Minister Tony Blair was visiting a primary school and he visited one of the classes. They were in the middle of a discussion related to words & their meanings.
The teacher asked the Prime Minister if he would like to lead the discussion on the word "tragedy". So the illustrious leader asked the class for an example of a "tragedy".
One little boy stood up and offered: "If my best friend, who lives on a farm, is playing in the field and a tractor runs over him and kills him, that would be a "tragedy".
"No," said Blair "that would be an accident."
A little girl then raised her hand: "If a school bus carrying 50 children drove over a cliff, killing everyone inside, that would be a tragedy." 
"I'm afraid not" explained the Prime Minister "that's what we would call a great loss."
The room went silent. No other children volunteered. 
Blair searched the room. "Isn't there someone here who can give me an example of a tragedy?"
Finally, at the back of the room, a small boy raised his hand... 
In a quiet voice he said "If the Royal Flight carrying you & Mrs. Blair was struck by a "friendly fire" missile & blown to smithereens, that would be a tragedy."
"Fantastic!" exclaimed Blair . "That's right. Can you tell me why that would be tragedy?" 
"Well," said the boy "it has to be a tragedy, because it certainly wouldn't be a great loss and it probably wouldn't be an accident either!"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Great one, Bill. I've not heard that one before!

Gerald


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Just goes to prove that there's many a true word spoken in gest  

Graham


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

from the mouths of babies............................

stew


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I liked that one, and I understood it. :roll:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tony went to school*

Good one, wonder if Blair has heard it

Steve


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Steve 
you are welcome to send it to him, I personanally would not communicate with him under no circumstance

Bill


----------

